# Need a reloading bench?



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been using a reloading bench that I purchased from Harbor Freight at a very cheap price and then modified it somewhat to fit my situation. However, it isn't very sturdy-wobbles when you shake it. I have purchased a used Lee Loadmaster which will be here in a week. One of the requirements was that the work bench be steady and solid-that disqualified my bench right away. So I went to Home Deport just to look around and what to my surprise found the Workbench by Keystone for $79.95. It requires no tools for assembly. It is 5' long, 2' wide, and 36" high-all wood. It is a little narrower than I liked but figured I could bolt a wider top to the top of it. Here is the link to the bench if any of you are interested: http://www.ufpi.com/product/keystonebench/about.htm.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

this is a nice one too.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200308077_200308077


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes that is a nice one, a lot nicer than mine. However, it is beyond my budget at the current time. And shipping for that one is going to add even more to the original purchase price. Shipping to my home was only $110-a bargain-NOT.


----------

